# Steuerung Dachrinnenheizung



## dast (7 Januar 2018)

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,

da mir letztes Jahr (Winter 2016/2017) eines der beiden Fallrohre von meinem Flachdach zugefroren ist, habe ich inzwischen in beiden Fallrohren ein selbstregulierendes Heizband (für 230V mit 20 W/m bei 10°C Lufttemperatur und 36 W/m bei 0°C im Eiswasser) installiert.

Das Band ist zwar selbstregulierend und braucht bei höheren Temperaturen auch weniger Strom (sehr schön am installierten Wechselstromzähler zu erkennen), trotzdem möchte ich das ganze aber gerne über meine WAGO 750 SPS gerne nur "bei Bedarf" einschalten.

Glücklicherweise habe ich auf der Nordseite, wo sich auch die beiden Fallrohre befinden noch einen übrigen Temperaturfühler (welcher auch an der SPS hängt), welchen ich nutzen kann.

Nur habe ich jetzt ein wenig das Problem bei welchen Temperaturen ich das ganze ein- bzw. aussachalten soll ...

Vielleicht jemand von euch damit schon etwas Erfahrung?

Anmerkung: Das Problem letztes Jahr mit dem vereisten Fallrohr war vermutlich, dass die Sonne noch etwas auf eine Ecke des Flachdachs schien und das abschmelzende Tauwasser im Fallrohr auf der Nordseite (im Schatten) wieder zu frieren begann.

LG und Danke,
Daniel.


----------



## Mavorkit (7 Januar 2018)

Hi Daniel,

Ich denke es kommt auch etwas darauf an, wie windig es dort ist. Wenn außen herum freies Feld ist wird es sicher schneller frieren als wenn einige Bäume den Wind etwas abhalten.

Zusätzlich kommt es auch noch darauf an wie viel Ärger das zugefrorene Rohr bereitet hat. Ich würde das System zwischen 5 - 10°C ein schalten.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Januar 2018)

Hallo Daniel,

aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen dass das Wasser bei ca. 0°C seinen Aggregatzustand ändert :grin: .

Ich sehe das nicht ganz so eng. Es ist ein simples Regenwasser-Fallrohr und nicht das zentrale Zuluftgerät eines Klinikums. Da  in unseren heutigen "Wintern" die Temperaturen die meiste Zeit um den  Nullpunkt herum liegen, würde ich, geizig wie ich bin, das Fallrohr nur  dann heizen wenn es im Süden schmilzt und im Norden friert, genau wie du  es beschrieben hast. Da dir nur die Temperatur der Nordseite zur  Verfügung steht, dann vielleicht zwischen +1/+2 und -4/-5°C heizen  (umschalten jeweils mit einer Hysterese von 1K)? Also, unter -5°C würde  ich nicht heizen, da ich kein Schmelzwasser erwarte. Und über 2°C würde  ich auch nicht heizen, da ja nichts gefrieren kann. So würde ich es  angehen und dann herantasten.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## GLT (7 Januar 2018)

Ich würde die Heizung im Temp.-Bereich -3°C bis 3°C "freigeben".
Bestenfalls kannst Du noch dedektieren, ob es überhaupt Niederschlag gab - ohne Niederschlag, kannst Du die Heizung auch länger im genannten Bereich sperren, weil es nichts gibt, was abfliessen müsste.

Wenn tagsüber Tauwetter angesagt ist, solltest Du, trotz fallender Temperatur nicht sofort an der Untergrenze ausschalten, sondern noch ein wenig nachheizen.


----------



## weißnix_ (8 Januar 2018)

Wie - das Heizband wurde ohne Schaltthermostat verbaut?
Üblich wäre grundsätzlich ein Frostschutzthermostat, der das Heizband erst unter 7...5°C zuschaltet. 
Über die WAGO und im Sinne des Spargedankens würde ich die Heizing ebenfalls unter -3 verzögert deaktivieren weil unnötig.


----------



## dast (8 Januar 2018)

Schon mal vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten!

> Wie - das Heizband wurde ohne Schaltthermostat verbaut?

Genau, das wollte ich mir sparen, da ich ja schon über die WAGO und Finder-Relais Schalten kann und eben den Temperaturfühler verbaut habe.
Das Schaltthermostat macht ja auch nix anderes ...

Desweiteren möchte ich noch gerne eine Funktionsprüfung über die Stromaufnahme des Heizbandes implementieren.
Sprich kurz vor der Wintersaison bzw. alle paar Tage das Heizband aktivieren und ermitteln, ob die Stromaufnahme in etwa dem Soll entspricht,
Wenn nicht, dann Warnung per LED und/oder Meldung an mich.

LG Daniel.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (20 Januar 2018)

Hallo Daniel

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, habe es auch mit einem selbstregulierenden Heizband gelöst.
Nur leider müsste ich mein Sicherungskasten ausbauen und das hat noch niemand gemacht.
Darum muss ich im Moment das Heizkabel an/mit einer Steckdose und einem Anschlusskabel "Schalten".

Ich möchte das Heizkabel aber später auch über meine SPS 750-8202 Steuern.
Was hast du jetzt für Parameter verwendet?
zusätzlich möchte ich aber noch mein Regensensor integrieren.

Dein Funktionstest finde ich aber relativ komplex.
Da musst du ja in Abhängigkeit der Aussentemperatur die Heizleistung herausfinden und dein Eigenverbrauch an Elektrischen Strom damit du weist ob das Heizkabel funktioniert.
Ist es nicht einfacher einen PT1000 Fühler am Heizkabel zu befestigen?

LG


----------



## dast (20 Januar 2018)

Hallo Eigenheim_Bastler,

> Ich möchte das Heizkabel aber später auch über meine SPS 750-8202 Steuern.
> Was hast du jetzt für Parameter verwendet?
> zusätzlich möchte ich aber noch mein Regensensor integrieren.

hatte leider noch keine Zeit das ganze umzusetzen. Ich schalte das ganze momentan auch noch "per Hand" .
Möchte das jetzt aber in den nächsten Tagen mal grundsätzlich (ohne Funktionstest usw.) umsetzen ...

> Dein Funktionstest finde ich aber relativ komplex.

Wie mans sieht bzw. wie komplex/genau man es umsetzt.

> Da musst du ja in Abhängigkeit der Aussentemperatur die Heizleistung  herausfinden und dein Eigenverbrauch an Elektrischen Strom damit du  weist ob das Heizkabel funktioniert.

Theoretisch ja, aber vermutlich gibt das Heizband bei Defekt komplett den Geist auf.
D.h. auch bei 20° Außentemperatur fließt noch Strom, den ich messen kann.
Und den Funktionstest würde ich auch nur ab November/Dezember aktivieren bei einer gewissen Temperatur starten.
Und dazu habe ich dann ungefähre Referenzwerte.
Wenn jetzt erheblich weniger Strom fließt, ne Meldung rausgeben.
Was genau defekt ist - ob nur ein Band, oder beide - muss man dann eh manuell feststellen.

Der Funktionstest soll jetzt nicht die genaue Funktionsweise checken, sondern prinzipiell ob noch geheizt wird.
Geht sicher noch besser umzusetzen, aber ich glaube für den Zweck reichts ...

> Ist es nicht einfacher einen PT1000 Fühler am Heizkabel zu befestigen?

Klar, wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, aber wieder mit Verkabelung, Fühler, Montagearbeit usw. verbunden.
Und wer sagt dir, dass der Fühler nicht mal Defekt ist?!

LG Daniel.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (20 Januar 2018)

Hallo Daniel

Ah so 
Dann fehlt es nicht nur bei mir manchmal an der Zeit und Lust die Ideen umzusetzen 

Wo misst du den der Strom? direkt am Heizkabel dann ist dein Funktionstest sicher einfacher.
Ich habe zwei 750-493 Klemmen verbaut mit der ersten Klemme messe ich den Gesamtverbrauch des Hauses und mit der zweiten Klemme die Leistung des Kochfelds.
Bei mir wäre das zu schwierig aus dem Gesamtverbrauch des Hauses einen Unterschied zu erfassen aus dem ich einen Rückschluss auf das Heizkabel nehmen kann.

Aber lass dich nicht verunsichern von mir.
Finde es super wenn man solche Ideen hat und diese dann auch umsetzt.

gruss


----------



## dast (20 Januar 2018)

Ja, wenn der Tag nur mehr wie 24 Stunden hätte  ... und dann sind da noch Frau, Kinder, Arbeit ...

Ich messe den Strom direkt per Modbus Zähler. Ist also etwas einfacher als in deinem Fall.


----------

